# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب الشعر والنثر والقصص والروايات >  مئة عام من العزلة..لماركييز

## العقيق الاحمر

[COLOR="DarkRed"][SIZE="4"][CENTER]اليوم حابة اعرضلكم رواية بحب قرائتها بين كل فترة واخرى

مئة عام من العزلة .. كاتبها غابرييل غارسيا ماركيز



تمثل هذه الرواية التي حازت على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1982 إحدى الشوامخ في الفن الروائي الغربي قديمه وحديثه 

وقد برز مؤلفها كواحد من أهم أعلام الأدب اللاتيني المعاصر. 

في هذه الرواية يمتد الزمان ليتقلص ضمن أوراقها وسطورها 
حيث يحكي غارسيا ماركيز حكاية لأسرة أوريليانو على مدار عشرة عقود من الزمان، ململماً هذا الزمان باقتدار وبراعة بالغين بما فيه من غرائب الأحداث وخوارق الوقائع ودخائل المشاعر ودقائق التحليلات وعظائم المفاجآت، 

أتى بها لتروي قصة هذه الأسرة التي كانت الغواية هي القاسم المشترك في حياتها نساءً ورجالاً حتى امتدت لعنتها إلى آخر سليل منهم.


بتمنى تنال اعجابكم ولو بتحبوا تحميلها
فأليكم الرابط


http://www.4shared.com/document/y2HKfA4G/___-.htm

----------


## (dodo)

مشكوووووورة 
بعرفها هاي الرواية وقرأت منها شوي وحبيتها

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> مشكوووووورة 
> بعرفها هاي الرواية وقرأت منها شوي وحبيتها



حبيبتي دودو انا مبسوطة لانك بتعرفيها
هي بحق بتنحب
شاكرة مرورك غاليتي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلوة هـ الرواية قراتها مرتين رائعة  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> شو حلوة هـ الرواية قراتها مرتين رائعة


شكرا زمردة بل انتِ من هي رائعة :Eh S(22):

----------

